# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Fly to the moon challenge

## priceleecushing

FLY TO THE MOON CHALLENGE  :tongue2: 
First thing to do:

-Fly upward into the sky, and leave the earth's atmosphere (even cooler if you can use a rocket or shuttle to accomplish this task, or superman technique will do)

Second task:

-Land on the surface of the moon

-Last thing to do:

-Place a flag of your choice on the moon next to the other countries flags, or write a funny message in giant letters in the moondust  (Eat at Joe's, etc.).

That is the challenge. 

Can't wait to read your attempts


give me a thumbs up on this thread if you like my challenge



motel 6 moon.jpg

----------


## coolcoolcool

Thats a cool idea i am a great lucid dreamer and i accept
that moon challenge i will fly up to the moon in a wheelbarrow
keep it crazy when u lucid dream ill see your flag up there hopefully

Keep up the good work

----------


## PercyLucid

Easy.

Went to the moon many times already  :smiley:

----------


## PercyLucid

A couple to inspire:

I beat Neil Armstrong - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

The Earth melts while I enjoy a chocolate cake in the moon - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I have a lot more, good luck searching among 700+ dreams lol (plus another 2,000 that I never transcribed here lol)

----------


## priceleecushing

attempt parapsychology in your lucid state

----------

